# Severance TV Series guitar cover



## woland (Mar 28, 2022)

Hi!
I really enjoy the Ben Stiller's "Severance" TV Series, and I love the soundtrack composed by Theodore Shapiro.
I made a little arrangement for guitar, hope you'll like it.
I used my Mirabella Trapdoor custom with DPA mic + magnetic pickup.
For reverb I used an Eventide SP2016 vintage reverb.


----------



## olejason (Apr 1, 2022)

That guitar sounds amazing


----------



## woland (Apr 3, 2022)

Thanks!


----------



## mrsly2u (Apr 8, 2022)

Great tone for sure! For the life of me I can't seem to figure out your tuning though... Any help is appreciated!

Cheers!


----------



## mongey (Apr 30, 2022)

That was great. Loved the show too.


----------



## narad (May 2, 2022)

That's cool, also really liked the show. Definitely didn't feel inspired by it though


----------

